# A tuning chip for the 2.5??



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
You think this is BS, I do at least...
If the link doesnt work, heres what it is....
Inmotion is the name of the company... stating they have a chip ($179) claiming 165HP and 187Lbs.

Who knows... but if its true, then thats pretty awesome (not going to buy this one) but the decent VW companies should be throwing out some tuning chips soon


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

i think it is because of the "dyno" ... but hey, you never know


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I emailed them, received a reply to please call them, called and got a voice mail, and didn't receive a call back.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_I emailed them, received a reply to please call them, called and got a voice mail, and didn't receive a call back.








way to be on top of things rare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let us know what the outcome is


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
You think this is BS, I do at least...
If the link doesnt work, heres what it is....
Inmotion is the name of the company... stating they have a chip ($179) claiming 165HP and 187Lbs.

Who knows... but if its true, then thats pretty awesome (not going to buy this one) but the decent VW companies should be throwing out some tuning chips soon










looking at rogue's post didnt he ask about this??????


----------



## coloradogoose (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (OrlandoJetta)*

Aren't the post mod numbers that they are claiming close to what stock 2.5s are actually dynoing at anyway? Just a thought.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (coloradogoose)*

Its not too far off... but 17hp and XXX tourque is worth an upgrade... maybe rogue did post about it... but who cares he sucks








Even if he did post it was probably him wantin to buy a 'thomas racing chip' lol (search e-bay, youll laugh).
THis one seems way more legit than anything I have seen out there, with way more believable gains... its probably the truth, but im not willing to send my ECU off to them... not without someone else testing first.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (coloradogoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coloradogoose* »_Aren't the post mod numbers that they are claiming close to what stock 2.5s are actually dynoing at anyway? Just a thought.

only if you have a good intake have people achieved those numbers, but stock i wanna guess people dyno like 139hp and 150 soethin tq. but i dont know i think i saw that somewhere.
-matt


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (thumper07)*

hey guys i haven't read through them yet but i was researching these people and they seem to be legit. he is link to there forum http://inmotionusa.com/phpBB2/index.php they do chips for alot of cars. i still wanna call them on monday and talk to a human being before i consider doing this. but it seems to have potential!!
-matt


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (thumper07)*

yo thumper talked to James @ Inmotion tunning. he said that this is legit. also hes going to hook my up with the chip tunning. so i can post dynos up about it. im goin to do 2 runs stock and 2 runs with chipp. also when i get my ecu done you have to use 91+. and once you pop your ecu in the car turn it on and idle it for 3 min and drive a full tank in the car so that it can get used to the new programing. he recomends 93 octane. they have done this on 20 mkv 2.5l engines in the usa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Even if he did post it was probably him wantin to buy a 'thomas racing chip' lol (search e-bay, youll laugh).

this **** is hilarious its a laugh riot


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (LightningBunny)*

also anyone that wants to do this with me post


----------



## rocker97x (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (LightningBunny)*

ill wait for the dyno...


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: A tuning chip for the 2.5?? (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_also anyone that wants to do this with me post

i'm considering, i'll let you know. i read through there forum's and there are alot of people with 1.8t's and s4's that gave them great feedback. i'll call them on monday and try to talk to a human being and let them know about this forum and maybe doin a groupbuy or something. but we'll see.
-matt


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

where are they located. i dont' want to rip out my chip, but i wouldn't mind going down to their ranch as long as it's in cali.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

I dont know about them yet guys... i suggest holding off... I wana ask them some more serious questions about shipment and what type of flash they are gonna do. Also, somoene ask them to get in contact with another 2.5 owner who has done it... if we talk to someone whos done it and will praise it, this company will get a lot of business from us.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

good stuff guys lets see what happens when we get someone from here on the dyno.
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

Check out my car when you guys get a chance, I did some paint work 2night, i wana see what u guys think... i posted in the general section to see what kind of critisim i was gonna get...


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

in so cal neone know where a dyno shop is at south bay area


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Check out my car when you guys get a chance, I did some paint work 2night, i wana see what u guys think... i posted in the general section to see what kind of critisim i was gonna get... 

Not feeling the Red grills at all sry.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
Not feeling the Red grills at all sry.

there ok man but keep it black and the crome make it black too my friend


----------



## cannonballkyle (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

when u ship it out im assuming that you are without your car for several days...


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (cannonballkyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cannonballkyle* »_when u ship it out im assuming that you are without your car for several days...

i believe so....


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

You cant drive without an ECU intact lol... you can overnight it to them im guessing, they will flash, and it says that they overnight back... good luck to anyone whos got the balls to give them a chance... 














For balls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

dont do it!!


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

any updates on this, i know i said i was considering but i decided not for a couple reasons, this will definitely void my warranty and second i'm not sure i can a chip something so new. i mean if no one can build an intake without a CEL what makes me think they can tune the ecu?? i think i will wait a while and just do some bolt-ons.
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

Matt if your really considering doing this ill call the company and see if I can get them to give me an e-mail of one of their 2.5 Jetta customers so I can hear about it directly from them. I run my business 99% over the phone so im pretty decent with words, im sure I can get it outta them. Im sure its possible and pretty sure it wont void your warrenty (mostly because they wont find out) and secondly because a tuned ECU most likely wont do anything harmful to the internals of the motor, even if its tuned incorrectly. All it will do, worst case, is fry your computer lol. but at the same time, if its fried, they cant tell if it was tuned


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

not if the program raises the redline to 999999999999999revs


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

or leans the mixture out too much, or advances the timing too much, etc...


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

yeah go ahead all talk to them for me and we'll see what happens. i im'd you my email. who knows i got some money flowing my way so i might do it.
-matt


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

im doing it. shipped out ecu today overnight. they paid for it. im getting it done for free


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

let us know how it works and maybe they will do me for free too.
-matt


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_im doing it. shipped out ecu today overnight. they paid for it. im getting it done for free

for free? the least u could have done was a before and after dyno then. do u plan to do a dyno when u get it back at least?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_im doing it. shipped out ecu today overnight. they paid for it. im getting it done for free

say what??? they are gonna do it for free? are u being serious... they are charging $180 on ebay... they must be







drunk


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
for free? the least u could have done was a before and after dyno then. do u plan to do a dyno when u get it back at least?

well come on the before dyno on a stock rabbit/jetta is wat 139hp and 155tq. so we can go from there. my car is stock.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

I never liked this BS chip.
They claim 15hp gain for the 2.5....
But did you notice they also claim 15hp for the 2.0T? Tell me, how does a turbo car have the same measly gain as an NA motor?
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

please post tomorrow to let us know how it feels. and get your a$$ on a dyno as soon as you can







. 
-matt


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I wish now that they returned my phone call. Free! You have to give them credit for "putting their money where their mouth is" so to speak. If LightningBunny gets it and show gains I bet they sell a few. Good business move.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_I wish now that they returned my phone call. Free! You have to give them credit for "putting their money where their mouth is" so to speak. If LightningBunny gets it and show gains I bet they sell a few. Good business move.

I personally think its all BS... thats why I originally posted this... I dont trust them. But who knows, maybe they will prove us wrong. I am yet to e-mail them Matt, but I will. I still wana talk to a prior customer of thiers first.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

actually rogue posted it orlando


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

errrm... (got to the first page, first post) ?


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

alright lightning bunny you should of got it back today. give us some good news.
-matt


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

itgot sent back to me. return post. wrong address. ill send it again tomorrow. with the correct one. sorry for the delay!


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

damn that sucks cause now you wont have your ecu for the weekend







and you already haven't had it for 3days. sorry for your luck.
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

K guys Im doing this... I need help removing the ECU, dont know where to start, someone help me out?? I got 2 hours to get 'r' dunnnn lol


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I hope this doesn't turn out ugly.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_damn that sucks cause now you wont have your ecu for the weekend







and you already haven't had it for 3days. sorry for your luck.
-matt

yep but i have an 05 gli i can have fun in this weekend hehehehe


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I never liked this BS chip.
They claim 15hp gain for the 2.5....
But did you notice they also claim 15hp for the 2.0T? Tell me, how does a turbo car have the same measly gain as an NA motor?
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

where does it say that. these are the numbers for the 2.0t
200 HP stock
250 HP chipped
207 ftlbs stock
258 ftlbs chipped


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

Lightning, how did you get the ECU out


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Lightning, how did you get the ECU out

Dont need that info anymore... ECU is out and being shipped tonight. 
Wish me luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I wish you buckets of luck


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_I wish you buckets of luck









x2


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_I wish you buckets of luck









X3 I need it








I sent it out tonight... you wana talk about nerve racking? Holy sheit, I almost took my package back after I gave it to the dude.... I was second guessing myself the WHOLE TIME.... god help me


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_I wish you buckets of luck









x4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

x5




































You pull this off OJ and there will probably be lots of people joining the ride on the *28th* wanting to see the results.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (RP-1)*

lol right?
I hope to god this turns out okay, otherwise I will be riding in someone elses car the 28th


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Bump... I wana know about lightningbunny... DID YOU GET IT BACK OR NOT??? You cant just post and leave us out to dry... I will have mine in by Wed. at the latest, i would love to hear what I can look forward 2... post?


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

hey lightningbunny whats going on?? if it takes this long to get your ecu back then this is out of the question i cant live this long without my car. oh well i'll wait until shops can start doing reflashes.
-matt


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_You cant just post and leave us out to dry... 

OJ ?


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (RP-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RP-1* »_
OJ ?

orlandojetta dee dee dee
but oj i some dude hit my car just a minor dent well whole fender and bumber 1700 bucks in damage. but after i come out shop im sendin it in


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

Orlando, please remove your CAI when testing the ECU...I want a true review on this chip once and for all, I don't want you thinking it add's power when it's just your CAI.


----------

